
Microsoft Gave Customer $250,000 To Choose Office 365 Over Google Apps - alvivar
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-gave-customer-250000-to-choose-office-365-over-google-apps-2011-7
======
mfkp
I just finished up at UNL (the school mentioned in article) and was really
disappointed in the choice to use Office 365 over Google Apps. It was supposed
to be a transparent process, but they made the decision behind closed doors
and now I see why. Money talks.

------
custominstall
as much as i hate Microsoft .. it is smart thinking. Get them while they are
young.

------
drivebyacct2
I'm a student here, and I'm not surprised. Their University network went from
being very fast and restriction-free, to be a SafeConnect riddled disaster. In
personally troubleshooting issues with game consoles, I discovered how it
worked and various methods of avoiding identifying myself on the network and
avoiding bandwidth limits.

I passed this information on to deaf ears. (Hell, I even chatted with a
SafeConnect employee on reddit that assured me it was resolved. Everyone gets
random disconnects every 5-10 minutes and tiny outages once an hour. Game
consoles will stop working for days at a time without my work around).

Anyway, they also went with Microsoft for the email over Google. I'm biased,
but whatever. But, I am not surprised at this decision. The business people
made the decisions instead of the tech department. And to be honest, is it
that bad. UNL could use the money and Office 365 really isn't bad. I hate
running Windows 7 just for Office. And let's face it, Google Docs sucks.

------
avstraliitski
I worked on a project recently where they gave $10 million USD to convince a
major consumer electronics manufacturer to use a Microsoft software component
in an upcoming product. This is apparently standard practice for them.

Microsoft is essentially a marketing business with a huge amount of capital:
not a software company.

